# Cracked.com is hilarious.



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.cracked.com/blog/how-to-throw-an-insane-orgy-using-craigslist/

I lol'd.  So fucking hard.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 22, 2009)

I dont think 'lol' does this justice.

ROFL


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 22, 2009)

ROFLOLWTIME


----------



## Lasair (Sep 22, 2009)

LMAOWTFBBQROFLCOPTERFTW!!

too. damn. funny


----------



## Thatch (Sep 22, 2009)

@title - No shit :V

The article is pure fucking gold XD


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2009)

oh wow

AA++++++ WOULD READ AGAIN


----------



## Kanye East (Sep 22, 2009)

> Hours later I would realize, while shaking violently, that this was meant to be purring


Hilarious.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 22, 2009)

Fucking hilarious, and it seems like a good way to make some extra dough.

If you throw two parties a month, and make an average of $2200 for each one.

That amounts to over $50,000 a year. Not bad for 24 weekends worth of work.

Course you'll need over a hundred people consistantly at each party...


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 22, 2009)

The lists on Cracked.com are for the most part pure gold. Almost as addictive as TVTropes...

"5 Spies with Bigger Balls Than James Bond"
"7 Badass Cartoon Villains Who Lost to Retarded Heroes"
"5 Real Life Soldiers Who Make Rambo Look Like a Pussy"
"7 People Who Cheated Death (Then Kicked It In The Balls)"


----------



## Azure (Sep 22, 2009)

Cracked wins again. I've been reading for years.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 22, 2009)

Ha, that's fucking hillarious. (Though for $2200, I'd open my house for about anything!)

Also: I actually collect CareBears. I'm not sure why I feel like saying this, but WHATEVER. I've not had my caffiene today, and I'm feeling all loopy.


----------



## Hir (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck. That was brilliant.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2009)

ROTFL!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

Cracked.com may be the best site ever founded. 

Yo furaffinity, imma let you finish, but cracked.com is wayy better, just sayin.


----------



## Dass (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm done at raging about this type thing. Too much of it has already happened. That said...

How the hell do you manage to accidentally host an orgy?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> I'm done at raging about this type thing. Too much of it has already happened. That said...
> 
> How the hell do you manage to accidentally host an orgy?


Host an ad selling care bears in services.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> I'm done at raging about this type thing. Too much of it has already happened. That said...
> 
> How the hell do you manage to accidentally host an orgy?



Stop being lazy and read the artical, it tells you how it happend.


----------



## Dass (Sep 22, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Stop being lazy and read the artical, it tells you how it happend.



I read the article in its entirety. It still makes no damn sense.

What do I expect. It's cracked.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

Dass said:


> I read the article in its entirety. It still makes no damn sense.
> 
> What do I expect. It's cracked.


I take it that you do not grasp the concept of humor, do you?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Cracked.com is hilarious.



Yes.

Yes it is.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 22, 2009)

lol. That is hilarious! 
Not a bad way to make money... if you can fit 110 people in your living room.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh my...

Imma put an ad on Craigslist 

"TYRONE BIGGUMS; MASSIVE CRACK PARTY"


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 22, 2009)

Cracked is a good source of entertaining and useful random bits of info. And it's quite funny. =3


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 22, 2009)

Hell, If I could make that money, I'd let Furries screw each other in my basement every week!


And, loved the article.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 22, 2009)

Fucking hell! I knew Cracked was awesome, but this is on an entirely new level.

"The aural equivalent of tasting someone else's barf." LMAO


----------



## Dass (Sep 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I take it that you do not grasp the concept of humor, do you?



Yes, but I... (cannot think of good response)

I didn't say it wasn't funny, it just caused my "what the hell?" reflex.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 23, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!

How I missed this one I have no idea!   Good find *G*


----------

